# holly



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

holly atticking my head phone she so didnt want to give them back lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

She really is a stunner 

xxxxx


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Eeeeek, she's so cute!! Oh, I knowwww the deal with the headphones-I've had this struggle with Minoush! I like to listen to music while I clean and he thinks it's the most awesome thing to jump up and try to snag the cables!

Love the 2nd to last pic! It's like 'Moooooooom, c'mon don't be such a party pooper!' :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww how pretty is she, .....i want Holly.,,_


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _awwww how pretty is she, .....i want Holly.,,_


awwww :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

She looks like a real little lady,but,I'm sure she can be a little minx


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry if you've answered this but I forgot. How old is holly?


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Aww, she has such a pretty little face


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> Sorry if you've answered this but I forgot. How old is holly?


shes 2 going on 3 lol


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Ahh okay, so she's basically still growing?! LOL


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> Ahh okay, so she's basically still growing?! LOL


yeah lol


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She's gorgeous Katie


----------

